
StackNotes - qtrain
http://www.stacknotes.io/
======
richev
Hmm, the signup page at
[http://www.stacknotes.io/sign_up](http://www.stacknotes.io/sign_up) uses
http, as does the submit action from the signup form.

Trying [https://www.stacknotes.io/sign_up](https://www.stacknotes.io/sign_up)
results in a certificate error, stating that their cert was issued for
*.herokuapp.com. :-(

------
cdnsteve
Agreed. If this was open sourced I'd be more comfortable. Investing that much
effort to document everything in a new product is, well, scary.

Few idea's:

\- Add social logins via Github

\- Github repo integration, so you can add notes per repo as well as down to
the file level if you wish.

\- Pull in gists. I'd rather store code in gists then use this tool to help
organize them with tags/labels, etc.

------
atmosx
Yesterday I thought about this... I picking up Rails using the 'Agile rails 4'
book (by DHH). I have done many Sinatra applications using the MVC model so
I'm quite familiar with most concepts, all I have to do is memorise and get a
better grasp of Rails structure and _rails approach_ to problem-solving.

So I used a hack to create an easy 'note' solution adding this to my .zshrc:

n() { # $EDITOR ~/.mynotes/"$ _".md open ~/.mynotes/"$_".md }

nls() { ls -c ~/.mynotes/ | grep "$*" }

Then I just "mkdir ~/.mynotes". I keep mostly 'rake' and 'rails' commands and
a short explanation in 'md' format. It works like a charm because most of the
times, I just open the note and leave it open using MacDown (an MD editor with
preview mode) + it can be synced via Dropbox and you could even add encryption
if you wanted too. But I'm not sure it would work for teams, while StackNotes
apparently seems to me extremely well suited for teams.

Good luck with everything!

------
nubela
"This is 100% free at the moment so jump in and give it a go." from
[https://www.reddit.com/r/learnprogramming/comments/32bjsx/a_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/learnprogramming/comments/32bjsx/a_few_weeks_ago_i_posted_about_a_note_taking_app/)

I'd like to commit to it, but seeing that you might suddenly add a pricing
tier (which might be imcompatible with our needs) adds a psychological
barrier.

Perhaps you can add a pricing so I know it will

a) be sustainable b) know how much to expect to pay

~~~
theapphut
I feel thats a fair statement and had another user post on there the exact
same thing. I changed that statement to read 100% free. Thanks for your
feedback!

------
stacknotes
Hey guys, site owner here like to thank the op for sharing this, was wondering
why my sign ups doubled. If you guys have any questions don't hesitate to ask!

~~~
colinramsay
Typo just under the first screenshot on the homepage: devlopers -> developers
:)

------
mikro2nd
Not sure I see the point... My IDE already lets me keep notes, contextualised
to source file, project, project directory,... whatever. Why would I want to
keep random notes in my browser? (Honest question; not trolling. After a
couple of minutes playing with the site I just failed to see a value
proposition. Perhaps I'm just too old/dumb/curmudgeonly.)

~~~
stacknotes
Hey thanks for your input. My main aim was to make a platform for developers
to create formatted notes easily and be able to access them from anywhere. It
sounds like your IDE already does this which may mean it isn't right for you -
however, some features I am working on is the ability to share notes and
view/vote on other users notes and then save them to your own notes
collection. Again, thanks for the message!

------
simon83
Looks good! I have a suggestion and a question:

Suggestion: Make the description field for notes optional. I think in most
cases the title should be pretty much self explanatory (for me at least)

Question: Is there any kind of server-side encryption? Just to keep eventually
sensitive notes secret in case of a server breach? Better yet, some kind of
client-side encryption would be good on a folder level. Everything should then
get encrypted/decrypted on client side (yes I got really paranoid during the
last months, and I'm not putting anything that is even remotely sensitive on
any server that I have no control of.)

I guess some people might use this to document their server/network
infrastructure, and (god beware) they might even put sensitive passwords
there. Maybe you could sell then this kind of encryption as a "pro" feature ;)

------
synths
For keeping my own code notes I use TiddlyWiki
[[http://tiddlywiki.com/](http://tiddlywiki.com/)]

Syntax highlighting, markdown plugins, stored locally and a mature polished
product.

------
V-2
Overall it's quite nice, but so rudimentary that in its current form, I can
see no advantage whatsoever over some general-purpose, well established
alternative such as Evernote.

If it's primarily targetted for (learning) developers, it'd better have some
specialized, dedicated features - eg. easy management of code excerpts, with
syntax highlighting etc.

Regarding the UX, I also can't grasp why the dashboard seems to fetishize
statistics so much. "Average Daily Notes", "Notes Breakdown" (and the pie
chart), why on Earth would I care?

~~~
theapphut
Hey thanks for the reply and feedback! The site is still new and in beta and
not all the features are out yet for what I want to be the official release.
In regards to code highlighting and excerpts I feel the site already does this
(check out the support link) however if you had some other feature in mind I'd
love to hear it. With the UX and dashboard statistics, I put them in there as
a way to engage the user more and make it more of a fun process to always
actively be adding notes, however I would love to hear what you think should
be in it's place. Thanks again for the feedback!

------
quanticle
My question is what assurance do I have that I'll be able to pull my notes out
if/when StackNotes goes under or gets acquired? I've been burned a few times
by services provided by startups (or not even startups, like Google Reader)
going under, and I've learned to be careful of what I trust to a third party
service.

More specifically, my question is why I should use StackNotes instead of an
emacs org-mode file stored in a git repository?

~~~
stacknotes
Good and very fair question. Firstly, I don't understand why a company would
not allow you to pull your data out before closing/be acquired but rest
assured if that ever happens to stacknotes (i don't plan on it), I will
provide a way to pull your notes out. If enough users wanted it, I might even
provide a way to 'backup' or download your notes collection at will. Secondly,
i can't answer that question as I haven't really used emacs org-mode (didn't
know about it until then) but my main reason would be because of the features
which we plan to implement (note sharing, voting etc.
[https://www.reddit.com/r/learnprogramming/comments/32bjsx/a_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/learnprogramming/comments/32bjsx/a_few_weeks_ago_i_posted_about_a_note_taking_app/))
which I feel will be make us a great alternative.

Again thanks for your message! If you have any other questions don't hesitate
to ask!

------
raziel2p
This looks nice.

The "Relevant to" dropdown should be sorted alphabetically, and in my opinion,
default to "General".

I also don't see why description shouldn't be allowed to be left blank.

I added a tag to a note, but if I search for that tag, there are no results.

I think "favourite notes" and "favourite folders" should be given higher
priority than the rather meaningless statistics on the dashboard.

~~~
theapphut
Hey thanks for your feedback. I have implemented those changes you suggested
and its live again check it out. Cheers

------
V-2
It's a pity that I can't add, bookmark, my own "learning resources" (eg. some
tutorials that I found).

------
gherkin
Looks good. Methinks you should change the 3-char minimum password length to 8
minimum for typical security reasons.

------
tempodox
If the proliferation of nanoservices like this goes on unfettered, I will have
to be signed into 173.58 services before the first window on my desktop opens.
What am I saying, “desktop” has of course been replaced by “browser”, unless I
also subscribed to a “desktop” service.

------
zamalek
Looks awesome! A few suggestions:

1\. Preview markdown result (get inspiration from GitHub).

2\. Where do I add more "relevant to"? The ones you have are grossly
inadequate. Possibly just make that a text field.

3\. Use a code editor for the markdown editor, or even just change the font to
monospace for now.

------
gfosco
Look to reduce friction wherever possible. Create a folder for me to start
with, start me at a blank note... Let me name it later. Compare your flow to
creating a Gist on Github. Every click and decision I must make takes an
increasing toll.

~~~
theapphut
Thanks for the tip, did exactly that, new users get redirected to page with
blank note and a temp folder

------
flashrider
I've been using the GistBox app
([http://www.gistboxapp.com/](http://www.gistboxapp.com/)) which ties in
nicely with Github gists and that's served me quite well so far.

------
zenincognito
This is simply fantastic.

We have a 3 people dev team and are usually squandering around finding some
function that we previously wrote but did not document. Going to go ahead and
register and start using this.

Is this going to be free ?

~~~
stacknotes
Hey thanks for the feedback! Yes at this stage I plan for it to be free. Hope
you enjoy it! If you want to see some upcoming features check out:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/learnprogramming/comments/32bjsx/a_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/learnprogramming/comments/32bjsx/a_few_weeks_ago_i_posted_about_a_note_taking_app/)

------
hanlec
Are there some sort of plugins that link the source with the notes? If there's
no direct link between these, how do you remember you made some notes on a
particular snippet?

~~~
stacknotes
Just to clarify, are you asking if there is a way to search through the
sources attached to notes?

------
dordoka
Simple and fast alternative to evernote I use right now for quick notes and
links to gists and stuff. Will use it! Thanks for building this.

------
rip747
what advantages does this hold over using a central git repository or gists
via github.

